# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  معرفی پایگاه داده Riak

## مبین رنجبر

Riak هم یکی دیگر از پایگاه های داده ای NoSQL است که خالق آن شرکت Basho Technologies است ، در سال 2009 تحت لیسانس آپاچی 2 توسعه داده شد.

Riak تمامی اصول کار خود را از Amazon Dynamo تبعیت میکند.Dynamo یک سیستم ذخیره سازی توزیع شده ای است که متعلق به شرکت آمازون است.Riak علاوه بر اینکه از مکانیزم MapReduce استفاده میکند همچنین از جستجوی کامل با استفاده از الگوریتم Robust هم بهره می برد.

در توضیحاتی که در وب سایت رسمی این پایگاه داده آمده است گفته شده که ارتباط شما میتواند با تمامی گره های شبکه ای که در حال تبادل داده های اطلاعاتی هستند قطع شود ولی هیچ وقت داده ها در این میان از بین نمی روند.

فرق قابل توجه ای که این پایگاه داده با سایر پایگاه های داده ای خانواده NoSQL دارد در انتخاب گره اصلی یا Master است.به این صورت که اگر گره اصلی یا Master قطع شود ، نزدیک ترین گره همسایه وظیفه سرویس دهی را بر عهده می گیرد که این موضوع بر خلاف روش های دیگری از جمله گره اصلی/فرعی که به طور مثال در پایگاه داده MongoDB شاد آن هستیم می باشد.

این پایگاه داده همچنین برای زبان های برنامه نویسی Java, Python, Perl, Erlang, Ruby, PHP, .NET دارای کتابخانه ای مجزا می باشد.

سایت رسمی این پایگاه داده http://basho.com/riak می باشد.

----------

